# الاربعين المقدسة (صوم وصلاة)



## ramzy1913 (26 فبراير 2012)

+++


*الأربعين المقدسه ( صوم وصلاه)*​*
نستقبل في هذه الايام الصوم الكبير المقدس والذي يضم الاربعين المقدسه 
والتي صامها رب المجد قبل بدء خدمته
والتي ضمت اربعين يوما صامها السيد المسيح وهو في البريه
ويسبق الاربعين المقدسه اسبوع الاستعداد وهو يعتبر مقدمه
او استعداد للاربعين المقدسه ويعتبر ايضا تعويض لايام السبوت التي يتم الافطار فيها اثناء الاربعين المقدسه .
ثم بعد الاربعين المقدسه ياتي اسبوع الالام وهو ايضا من اقدس ايام العام حيث نعيش فيه الالام التي عاشها السيد المسيح قبيل صلبه وهي تبدء بعد ظهر الاحد الموافق احد الشعانين او دخول السيد المسيح اورشليم .
والاربعين المقدسه تبدء بيوم الاثنين اول ايام الصوم من الاسبوع الثاني من الصوم وتنهي بالجمعه المعروفه بجمعة ختام الصوم وتسمي بذلك لانها ختام الصوم الاربعين المقدس وبها يكون صلاة القنديل العام ويتم مسح الشعب بزيت مسحة المرضي وبعدها يبدء اسبوع الالام الذي ينتهي بعيد القيامه المجيد ,,وقد كان قديما في القرون الاول كانت الكنيسه تصوم الاربعين المقدسه بعد عيد الغطاس او الظهور الالهي مباشرة مثلما فعل السيد المسيح نفسه وكان يصام اسبوع الالام منفصلا قبل عيد القيامه باسبوع مباشرة كما نفعل نحن حاليا الي ان جاء البابا ديمترويس الكرام وضم الصو م الاربعين الي اسبوع الالام كما هو الحال حاليا كما وضع الحساب الشهير المعروف بالحساب الابقطي والذي من خلاله يتم حساب يوم عيد القيامه المجيد وقد سارت كنائس العالم كله علي هذا الحساب قرون طويله وكنيستنا القبطيه الي اليوم مازلت تسير علي هذا الحساب لمعرفة يوم عيد القيامه المجيد .

اما عن الصوم وارتباطه بالكنيسه القبطيه فالصوم احد دعائم العباده في الكنيسه القبطيه وجذوره ممتده في التاريخ الكنسي منذ نشأة الكنيسه الاولي والكنيسه القبطيه تعتبر من الكنائس القلائل التي احتفظت بكل اصوامها كما تسلمتها من الكنيسه الاولي ولم تخفض منها شئ ولم تنتقص منها شئ بل علي العكس ولمحبة الكنيسه للصوم نجد انها اضافت بعض الاصوام علي مدار تاريخها منذ صوم اهل نينوي والتي اضافها البابا ابرام بن زرعه السرياني حيث لم تكن الكنيسه القبطيه تصوم هذا الصيام من قبل ولكن ولان البابا ابرام كان سرياني الجنسيه وكانت الكنيسه السريانيه تصوم هذا الصيام (وهي الكنيسه الوحيده مع القبطيه التي تصوم صوم اهل نينوي ) وكان هو يصومه فادخل هذا الصوم الي الكنيسه وصامه الشعب القبطي واصبح احد اصوامنا الشهيره والمحبوبه والتي يعتبر مقدمه للصوم الكبير ايضا ....

والصوم كما هو معروف في الكنيسه القبطيه هو عباره انقطاع عن الطعام لفترة معينه من الزمن ثم يتبعه اكل خالي من الدسم الحيواني اكل نباتي والصوم ليس فريضه او هو امر مكتوب علينا يجب ان ننفذه ولكنه فترة تدريب روحيه ننعش فيها الروح ونغذيها بالصوم والصلاه والقراءات الروحيه فترة تنمو فيها الروح وتسمو علي الشهوات والطلبات الجسديه .

والصوم بالطبع ليس المقصود به ايذاء الجسد او لان الجسد شر وجب اخضاعه بالصوم ولكن الصوم الغرض به مقاومة شهوة الجسد وخطاياه وكما قال ماراسحق السرياني (كل جهاد ضد الخطيه وشهواتها يجب ان يبتدئ بالصوم )

لذلك ياتي التدرب علي الامتناع عن الطعام عموما لفترة زمنيه او بعض انواع الطعام الشهي طوال ايام الصوم كخطوه اولي للامتناع عن امور اخري كثيره سيئه يكون الجسد او الانسان قد تعود عليها ولذلك ياتي الصوم كفرصه رائعه للامتناع عن خطايا اعتادنا عليها او عادات سيئه مثل التدخين او حتي بعض التصرفات والسلوكيات الخاطئه والغير لائقه ,

لذلك يجب ان يسير مع الصوم الجسدي مع النمو الروحي الداخلي للانسان فلذلك يجب ان يصاحب الصوم

+ الصلاة .
فكما قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه عن اخراج الشياطين هذا الجنس لا يخرج الا بالصوم والصلاه فالصلاه دائما تكون مصاحبه للصوم ولا يوجد صوم حقيقي بدون صلاه سواء في انسحاق قلب وطلب الرحمه من الرب كما نفعل في الصوم الكبير المقدس او الصلاه من اجل خير العالم والكنيسه وكل انسان ....الخ فالصلاه سلاح قوي جبار خاصة اذا اقترن بالصوم وكما رفع الله غضبه عن اهل نينوي بالصوم والصلاه كذلك يفعل الرب مع كل انسان يلجأ اليه وتاريخ كنيستنا به الكثير جدا من الاحداث التي انقذ الرب فيها كنيسته وشعبه من مخاطر متنوعه ونظر الي سؤال قلب شعبه بعد ان توجه الي الرب بالصوم والصلاه ولعل حادثه نقل المقطم خير دليل . لذلك دائما يصحب الصوم القداسات الكثيره الي جانب الصلوات الخاصه ايضا

+ امر اخر يجب ان يلازم اصوامنا وهو القراءات الروحيه
سواء في الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله لنا او الكتب الروحيه النافعه لنا والتي بها خبرات قديسين او اخرين في حياتنا الروحيه نجد بها الارشاد الروحي والسلوك المسيحي المنضبط فنسير علي اثارهم ونتمثل بايمانهم .

+ اعمال الرحمه
دائما ما يقترن الصوم باعمال الرحمه والتي هي تدل علي قلب محب للاخرين بلا استثناء قلب علي استعداد للعطاء لكل محتاج والصائم يشارك حتي طعامه الذي لم ياكله في فترة صومه لاخوته المحتاجين كما كان يفعل اباءانا واجدادنا في الماضي وهذا جانب من جوانب الصوم ودليل علي صحة الصوم وقبول الرب له وكما يخبرنا اشعياء النبي عندما يقول الرب ((اليس هذا صوا اختاره ..ان تكسر للجائع خبرزك وان تدخل المساكين التائهين الي بيتك اذا رايت عريانا ان تكسوه وان لا تتغاضي عن لحمك ..اشعياء 58::7,6

وكما ننشد دائما في قداسات الصوم الكبير العباره الرائعه التي تقول طوبي للرحمه علي المساكين .

فالرحمه علي المسكين بعد روحي جميل وضعته الكنيسه بناء علي وصايا الرب لنا ليكون تدريب اخر نقوم به في خلال هذه الفتره المقدسه المباركه ...

وهكذا الصوم المقدس هو رحله نذوق فيها حلاوة الرب ونستمتع بالعشره من خلال الممارسات الروحيه المختلفه في هذه الايام .

لذلك نصلي الي الرب لتكون ايام الصيام الكبير ايام بركه للكنيسه والعالم كله نصوم جميعنا بقلب واحد ونصلي بنفس واحده ليستجيب الرب لنا ويرفع عنا كل ضيق فنصلي من اجل خير كنيستنا ومن اجل النفوس المضطهده نصلي من اجل ان يعم السلام الكنيسه القبطيه ومصر والعالم كله نصلي في اصوامنا من اجل ان يعرف الجميع المسيح الاله الحقيقي ويكشف الرب لهم عن نوره ويرفع عن قلوبهم الظلمه , نصلي ليدافع الرب عن كنيسته وشعبه وان يحافظ علي الكنيسه وعلي راعينا قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث وجميع الخدام والرعاه معه ..

وليقبل الرب منا اصوامنا وصلاوتنا امين

+++

*
*الصوم الكبير طريقنا الى السماء*​*
وكما يسبق عيد الميلاد المجيد صوم الميلاد ..
فإن عيد القيامة المجيدة يسبقه أيضاً الصوم الكبير ..
لان الكنيسة تعملنا أن كل إكليل مجد لابد وان يسبقه ألم شهادة ..
وكل نعمة لا ننالها إلا بجهاد روحانى ..
فإن كنا نتألم معه ، فلكى نتمجد معه أيضاً ..

والصوم الكبير هو اهم أصوام الكنيسة قاطبة ..
ويسمى بالصوم الكبير لسببين :

الأول - لأن الرب يسوع نفسه صامه بنفسه كخطوة من خطوات تدبير الخلاص ،
راسماً لنا ضرورة الصوم وأهميته للحياة الروحية ..

الثانى - لأنه أطول صوم فى الكنيسة ..
فالصوم الكبير يتكون من ثلاثة أصوام:
أسبوع استعداد للصوم + أربعين يوماً صامها السيد المسيح + أسبوع الآلام المجيد
فيكون عدد أيامه 55 يوماً ..

وللصوم الكبير الاعتبار الأول فى الكنيسة ..
ويهتم به الشعب اهتماماً كبيراً ..
وفيه تمتلئ الكنيسة بالمتعبدين والتائبين والمعترفين والمتناولين ..
فهو ربيع الحياة الروحية ..
وهو موسم التوبة فى المسيحية ..

وقد جاء فى قوانين الرسل :
"أى أحد من الاكليروس لا يصوم صوم الأربعين المقدسة التى للفصح ، ..
وصوم يومى الأربعاء والجمعة ، فليقطع ..
ماعدا إذا امتنع لضرورة مرض جسدى ..
وإن كان علمانياً فليفرز "

وجاء فى الدسقولية (تعاليم الرسل الاثنى عشر) :
"ليكن عندكم جليلاً صوم الأربعين المقدسة ..
تذكاراً لما فعله الرب يسوع نفسه"..

وقد جعل الرب يسوع الصوم ركناً أساسياً من أركان العبادة المسيحية ..
فقال: "متى صنعت صدقة .. متى صليت .. متى صمت .." (متى 6) ..
وقد كرس به حضوره الدائم فى وسطنا فى عبادتنا ..
فلما صام، جعل صومه فى بدء خدمته وخروجه الفصحى ..
وضمه إلى تدبير خلاصه وسر ذبيحته ..
وبعد أن تمم مخلصنا صومه "رجع بقوة الروح" (لو 4: 14) يكرز ببشارة الملكوت ..
فكان صومه طريقاً للتقوى أعده وكرسه لنا فى نفسه ..
بدءًا من معموديته إلى كرازته ..

وتتميز ليتورجيا الصوم الأربعينى المقدس بقداساتها اليومية ..
والتى تنتهى فى آخر النهار ..
وبألحانها المتميزة ، ومراداتها ..
وميطانياتها ..
وقراءاتها ..
وتسبحتها ..

وفى الإجمال ..
فإن الصوم الأربعينى المقدس هو رحلة إلى السماء ..
نبدأها بصوم التذلل والانسحاق ..
وطوال أربعين يوماً نجرب من إبليس فى البرية مع الرب يسوع ..
ثم نصل إلى ذروة الألم معه فى أسبوع الآلام حيث الإهانة والخيانة والجلد والصلب ..
ونخرج معه خارج أورشليم حاملين معه العار ..
ونموت معه على الصليب ..
وندفن فى القبر فى يوم سبت النور ..

فإذ نسير برفقته فى هذه الرحلة بكل أمانة ..
ونحتمل الآلام معه ..
نصل فى النهاية إلى المجد والأكاليل فى عيد القيامة المجيدة ..
وننال النصرة والفرحة فى أفراح الخمسين يوماً المقدسة ..

وهكذا ..
من يصبر إلى المنتهى يخلص ..

+++

*
*الصوم الكبير*​*
الصوم الكبير عبارة عن ثلاثة أصوام:

الأربعين المقدسة فى الوسط

يسبقها أسبوع إما أن نعتبره أسبوعا تمهيدا للأربعين المقدسة أو تعويضا عن أيام السبوت التى لا يجوز فيها الإنقطاع عن الطعام


يعقب ذلك أسبوع الآلام.وكان فى بداية العصر الرسولى صوما قائما بذاته غير مرتبط بالصوم الكبير.


والصوم الكبير أقدس أصوام السنة.

وأيامه هى أقدس أيام السنة,ويمكن أ ن نقول عنه إنه صوم سيدى لأن سيدنا يسوع المسيح قد صامه.وهو صوم من الدرجة الأولى إن قسمت أصوام الكنيسة إلى درجات.


هو فترة تخزين روحى للعام كله .

فالذى لا يستفيد روحيا من الصوم الكبير من الصعب أن يستفيد من أيام أخرى أقل روحانية . والذى يقضى أيام الصوم الكبير باستهانه من الصعب عليه أن يدقق فى باقى أيام السنة.


حاول أن تستفيد من هذا الصوم فى ألحانه وقراءاته وطقوسه وروحياته الخاصة وقداساته التى تقام بعد الظهر.


كان الآباء يتخذون الصوم الكبير مجالا للوعظ . 

لأن الناس يكونون خلاله فى حاله روحية مستعدة لقبول الكلمة .حقا إن الوعظ مرتب فى كل أيام السنة ولكن عظات الصوم الكبير لها عمق أكثر وهكذا فإن كثيرا من كتب القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم كانت عظات له ألقاها فى الصوم الكبير وكذلك الكنيسة كانت تجعل أيام الصوم الكبير فترة لإعداد المقبلين للإيمان.


ولاهتمام الكنيسة بالصوم الكبير جعلت له طقسا خاصا.

فله ألحان خاصة وفترة إنقطاع أكبر وله قراءات خاصة ومرادت خاصة وطقس خاص فى رفع بخور باكر ومطانيات خاصة فى القداس قبل تحليل الخدام نقول فيها (اكلينومين تاغوناطا).


ولهذا يوجد للصوم الكبير قطمارس خاص . كما أنه تقرأ فيه قراءات من العهد القديم .وهكذا يكون له جو روحى خاص .


وقد جعلت الكنيسة له أسبوعا تمهيديا يسبقه.

حتى لا يدخل الناس إلى الأربعين المقدسة مباشرة بدون استعداد وإنما هذا الأسبوع السابق يمهد الناس للدخول فى هذا الصوم المقدس وفى نفس الوقت يعوض عن إفطارنا فى السبوت التى لا يجوز الإنقطاع فيها .


بل الكنيسة مهدت له أيضا بصوم يونان 

فصوم يونان يسبق الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين ويكون بنفس الطقس تقريبا وبنفس الألحان حتى ينتبه الناس لقدوم الصوم الكبير هكذا ينبغى علينا نحن أيضا أن نلاقيه بنفس الإهتمام 


ومن اهتمام الكنيسة بهذا الصوم أنها أسمته الصوم الكبير 


فهو الصوم الكبير فى مدته والكبير فى قدسيته.

إنه أكبر الأصوام فى مدته التى هى خمسة وخمسون يوما وهو أكبرها فى قدسيته لأنه صوم المسيح له المجد مع تذكار آلامه المقدسة.


لذلك فالخطية فى الصوم الكبير أكثر بشاعة.

حقا إن الخطية هى الخطية. ولكنها أكثر بشاعة فى الصومخ الكبير مما فى باقى الأيام العادية. لأن الذى يخطئ فى الصوم عموما وفى الصوم الكبير خصوصا هو فى الواقع يرتكب خطية مزدوجة:بشاعة الخطية ذاتها يضاف إليها الإستهانة بقدسية هذه الأيام .إذن هما خطيئتان وليس واحدة.


والإستهانة بقدسية الأيام دليل قساوة القلب.

فالقلب الذى لا يتأثر بروحانية هذة الأيام المقدسة لا شك أنه من الناحية الروحية قلب قاس والذى يخطئ فى الصوم ينطبق عليه قول السيد المسيح"إن كان النور الذى فيك ظلاما فالظلام كم يكون"(مت 23:6). أى إن كانت هذة الأيام المقدسة المنيرة فترة للظلام فالأيام العادية كم تكون؟!


هنا وأقول لأنفسنا فى عتاب:

كم صوم كبير مر علينا فى حياتنا بكل ما فى الصوم الكبير من روحيات؟ لو كنا نجنى فائدة روحية فى كل صوم فما حصاد هذة السنين كلها فى أصوامها الكبيرة التى صمناها وفى باقى الأصوام الأخرى أيضا ؟

إن المسألة تحتاج إلى جدية فى الصوم وإلى روحانية فى الصوم ولا نأخذ 
الأمر فى روتينية أو بلا مبالاه.

+++

*
*الصوم هو صوم عن كل الشهوات والعادات الضارة*​*
+ لم تطلق الكنيسة عليه بالصوم الكبير لأنه أطول أصوامنا أياما ولا لأنه يمتد إلى ثمانية أسابيع أو 55 يوما، ولكنة هو الصوم الكبير لأنة أكبر أصوامنا أهمية لأكثر من سبب:
السبب الأول: هو أنه الصوم الذى صامه السيد المسيح، إنه الصوم الذى قدسه الرب يسوع نفسة، وهو الذى أسسه وبدأه، فصام أربعين نهارا و أربعين ليله.
السبب الثانى: لأنه يبتهى بأعظم أعيادنا أهمية وهو عيد القيامة المجيد، فخر أعيادنا و أهمها، هو عيد الأعياد، عليه يقوم كل كيان المسيحيه.
لهذا فإن هذا الصوم له المكانة الأولى بين جميع الأصوام العامه المعروفة فى الكنيسة المسيحية وتقدسه جميع الكنائس الرسولية الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية.
+والصوم الكبير يضم ثلاثة أصوام وهى على الترتيب:
1-الأسبوع الأول ويسمى بـــــــ مقدمة الصوم الكبير. هذا الأسبوع أضافتة الكنيسة على الأربعين المقدسه التى صامها السيد المسيح . لماذا أضافتة؟؟
+لما كان صوم الأربعين المقدسة من أهم أصوامنا واقدسها، فقد أمرت الكنيسة أن يصام انقطاعيا إلى ساعة متأخرة ولا يفطرون إلا على القليل من الطعام الخالى من الدسم
*فإشفاقا منها على المؤمنين وضعت لهم هذا الأسبوع ليتدرج به الصائم فى فترة الانقطاع عن الطعام حتى لا يتعب ولا يحس بالارهاق إذا ما دخل فى الاربعين المقدسة بعد ذلك وصام فترة انقطاع طويلة. وفى هذا حكمة لصحة الروح والنفس والجسد.
2- الأربعين المقدسة: وهى الأربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة التى صامها السيد المسيح دون أن يأكل شيئا، وينتهى بيوم الجمعة السابق على يوم (الجمعة العظيمة)، ويعرف بيوم( جمعة ختام الصوم)
3- أسبوع الالام: صوم اخر هو صوم أسبوع الفصح أى أسبوع الالام وهو يبدأ بعد انتهاء صوم الاربعين المقدسة، أى بعد جمعة ختام الصوم وينتهى بعيد القيامة المجيد.
+وفى مديح الصوم الكبير نقول (يسوع المسيح صام عنا أربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة) حتى لا يظن أنه كان يأكل فى نهاية النهار عند المساء كما يفعل الصائمون من الناس.


ما المقصود بالصوم في المفهوم الأرثوذكسي؟!
هو الامتناع عن الطعام الحيواني طوال فترة الصوم، لضبط الجسد عن الشهوات التي تثيرها اللحوم والشحوم.
+ويمتنع عن الطعام والشراب إبتداء من منتصف الليل إلى ساعة متأخرة من النهار التالي، ثم تناول طعام نباتي(خالي من الدسم).
+يتم الاتفاق مع أب الاعتراف على ساعات الانقطاع أو ظروف الافطار أخرالنهار.
+يسمح بتناول السمك فى بعض الاصوام تخفيفا للمؤمنين وخاصة الكبار والمرضي والاطفال.
نماذج من التدريب خلال الصوم:-
1- تدرب على محبة الخطاة كمرضى في حاجة لعلاج لا عقاب.
2- تدرب على الفصح والسماح والرحمة لكل من يسئ إليك.
3- تدرب على الإختلاء للصلاة والقراءة الروحية.
4- تدرب على نقاوة القلب والفكر والحواس الخمس.
5- تدرب على عمل الخير للغير(للعدو والصديق).


*صوم اللسان:-

1)+ هو الذي يوقع المرء فى 64 خطية، ويدفع بالنفس للهلاك. 
+ راجع إصحاح 3 من رسالة القديس يعقوب الرسول.
(2) + دقق الان فى هذة الكلمات الإلهية:
*الموت والحياة في يد اللسان(أم 19:21).{بكلامك تتبرر، وبكلامك تدان}(مت 12:27).
*من قال لأخية {ياأحمق }يكون مستوجب نار جهنم(مت 5:22).
*( كلمة بطالة (لا نفع منها) يتكلم بها الناس، سوف يعطون عنها حسابا يوم الدين)(مت 12:36).



كيف يتقبل الله صومك:-
1- ضرورة ارتباطة بالصلاة والصدقة، وباقي وسائط النعمة. 
2-أن يكون فى الخفاء، وليس بافتخار وكبرياء( رفض الله صوم وصلاة وصدقة الفريسي المتكبر، وقبل العشار المتضع التائب).
3- تأمل إصحاح 58 من سفر أشعياء كلة (يتحدث فيه الله عن الصوم المقبول والمرذول).4- صوم مقرون بالندم والدموع، كما قال نحميا النبى:-
*نحت أياما وصمت وصليت(نح4:1).
5- صوم بنسك وزهد، كما قال داود النبي أذللت بالصوم نفسى)(مز35:13،2 كو6:5) صوم مع إيجاد فرصة للخلوة والتأملات والقراءات الروحية قدسوا صوما، نادوا باعتكاف.(يوئيل 1:14).
7- صوم عن كل الشهوات والعادات الضارة (يوئيل 2:15،كو 7:5).
8- صوم مع إعطاء الحقوق وكل ما إقترضوه من أشياء لاصحابها. عدم سلب أحد: أن يرجعوا عن الظلم الذى فى ايديهم.
* ما هي متطلبات الصوم السليم؟
1- ترك الخطية.
2- اكتساب فضيلة نافعة للنفس والناس.
3- استجابة الله للصلاة وتحقيق الامال.
4- إيطال حروب الشياطين وهروبها من الصائم المصلى.
5- علاج للصحة الجسدية والنفسية.

"لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل"

+++

*
*الصيام بدأ والشيطان أبتدى*​*
مقولة أعتاد سماعها رهبان الأديرة مع بداية كل صيام ...
حيث يقوم أحد أباء الدير باللف حول القلالى وهو ممسك بالدف ويدق به ويردد هذه الجملة بصوت عالى على مسامع كل الرهبان فى قلاليلهم يوم رفاع الصيام ...
والهدف من ذلك ان ينبه الرهبان مع بداية الصيام ستتزايد الحروب من الشيطان ...
وهذا التنبيه ليس فقط للرهبان بل لكل انسان سيبدأ فى اى صوم وخصوصا اجمل اصوام السنة وهو الصيام الكبير والذى يسمى دائما بمخزون السنة كلها ....
والصوم فى تعريفه البسيط هو ذبيحة حب مقدمة لله

ولذلك سأنبهك لبعض الأرشادات البسيطة التى تتبعها فى صومك لتحاول ان يكون صوم مقبول امام الله
وقد وردت هذه الأرشادات فى كتاب (سلسلة الوسائط الروحية ) لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث :

1. أعلم جيدا ان ليس كل صوم مقبول امام الله . فلا تقل صمت ولم استفد روحيا . فربما تكون اصوامك بطريقة غير روحية او انك صائم وتحيا فى الخطية ... إذن علينا ان نعرف كيف نصوم .

2. كثيرون من الناس يهتمون فى الصوم بشكلياته او انهم يفهمونه على انه مجرد الطعام النباتى او انهم لا يهتمون بالجانب الروحى فى الصوم ولهؤلاء نقول لهم إن تعريف الصوم من جهه الجسد هو الأمتناع عن الطعام فترة معينه من الوقت يعقبها طعام خالى من الدسم الحيوانى .

3. فهل تمارس هذا الأنقطاع عن الطعام والشراب ؟؟ وهل تصل فيه الى مرحلة الجوع وتحتملها ؟؟؟ هذا هو التدريب الأول ... أعنى الجوع
عندما تجوع تشعر بضعفك فتلجأ الى قوة الله لتسندك .... وعندما تجوع وتحتمل الجوع تكتسب فضيلة الأحتمال وضبط النفس ... لذلك لا تأكل كلما جعت أثناء الصوم إنما أصبر واحتمل وخذ بركة الأحساس بالجوع

وعندما تجوع تشعر بألم الفقراء الذين ليس لديهم ما يأكلونه فتشفق عليهم وتعطيهم

4. البعد عما تشتهيه ..... وهنا أضع امامك ملاحظتين : الأولى انك لا تطلب اصنافا معينة تلذ لك والثانية انه لو وضعت امامك الأصناف التى تشتهيها دون ان تطلب لا تملأ شهوتك منها . خذ قليلا واترك الباقى واضبط نفسك .

5. ليتك تتدرج فى الصوم حتى تصل ليس فقط إلى الجسد الجائع بل إلى الجسد الزاهد ... بحيث يزهد جسدك هذه المتع التى تقدمها الأطعمة ...
ان عنصر المنع يبدأ اولا ولكنك حينما تدرب نفسك عليه وتعتاده حينئذ لا تبذل مجهودا لتمنع نفسك لآنك تكون قد ذهدت هذا الذى كنت تشتهيه أولا . 

إذاً اهم ما فى الصوم هو فترة الأنقطاع التى تحددها مع اب اعترافك والبعد عن اى طعام شهى لديك بل والذهد عن الطعام نفسه وهذا ياتى بالتدريب والتدريج . الرب يقبل صومكم وكل صوم وانت بخير ولا تنسى ان ( الصيام بدأ والشيطان أبتدى ) 

+++

*
*الــصـــوم 
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث 
كتاب الوسائط الروحية

الصوم من الوسائط الروحية الأساسية.

فلماذا؟ 

لأنه أولاً يفيد في ضبط النفس. 

من حيث أن الصائم يمنع نفسه عن تناول الطعام والشراب بصفة عامة خلال فترة الإنقطاع. ويمنع نفسه عن كل ما يتعلق بالاسم الحيوانى. 

وهكذا يدخل في حياته عنصر المنع. يستطيع أن يقول لنفسه كلمة (لا)، وينفذ ذلك. 

وكما يمنع جسده عن الطعام والشراب، يتدرج حتى يمنع نفسه عن كثير من الأخطاء. 
عنصر المنع هذا، وضعه الله منذ البدء. 


و ذلك حينما أمر ابوينا الأولين آدم وحواء أن يمتنعا عن الأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر. فوضع بذلك مبدأ ضبط النفس من أول تاريخ البشرية. لكى ندرك تماماً أن الحرية ليس معناها التسيب. فعلى الرغم من أن الله كان كريماً جداً مع آدم وحواء، وصرح لهما أن يأكلا " من كل شجر الجنة "، إلا أنه وضع ضابطاً هو المنع من شجرة واحدة (تك 2: 16، 17) (تك 3: 3). 


لعلنا هنا ندرك تماماً خطورة العبارة التي قالها سليمان الحكيم في التعبير عن تسيبه في المتعة، إذ قال " ومهما اشتهته عيناى لم أمنعة عنهما " (جا 2: 10). 

فلما وصل إلى هذا الوضع، تطور حتى أخطأ وفقد حكمته. " ولم يكن قلبه كاملاً مع الرب إلهه كقلب داود أبيه " (1مل 11: 4). وعصفت به الشهوات الكثيرة.





*​


----------



## candy shop (29 فبراير 2012)

بركه الصوم تكون معنا 

شكرااااااا رمزى على الموضوع

الرااااااااااائع والمتكامل  والدسم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 

اجمل تقييم
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (29 فبراير 2012)




----------

